# Movie Ideas that Need to be Made



## CannibalKiller (Sep 24, 2012)

Just a thread of either books that would've made amazing films, or brilliant ideas you have for films.
Here's my list:
Dante- The Divine Comedy would make a great trilogy of films, particularly Inferno. With Heath Ledger as Dante, but now that's impossible. Maybe Johnny Depp or Matthew Modine?
John Milton- Paradise Lost would be another epic film.
Stephen King's IT- They made a TV movie but I think as a high budget epic IT would be phenomenal.

Originals:
Peel- My friend came up with this. Basically, a doctor kidnaps 10-15 people and peels all their skin off. Then he puts them in a tank squashed up together, so when their skin grows back they grow into each other. 

Me Inside- An idea I've had floating around, a child who murdered is family is in an asylum being interviewed by a doctor. He then recounts his life, how he was abused by his father, etc. etc. leading up to when he killed his family. That's all I've got so far.

Have any of your own? Please share. Just another pointless thread for my amusement


----------



## BornToLooze (Sep 24, 2012)

Michael Bay should remake this :



But I think that they should make the Prose Edda into a movie, or series of movies.


----------



## Mexi (Sep 24, 2012)

CannibalKiller said:


> Stephen King's IT- They made a TV movie but I think as a high budget epic IT would be phenomenal.



personally, I'd like to see The Stand or the Dark Tower series get turned into epic movies, as studios have tried to do... without success lol.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 24, 2012)

I'd like to see a Ringworld movie, but I shudder at the thought of all the ZOMG HALO RIPOFF!!! shouts we'd get from the retard gallery.

EDIT: Then again, I really like the Ringworld series, so I'd probably never be happy with anything anyone would make...


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Sep 26, 2012)

The legacy of kain games should be made into a movie and have little to do with the games.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 26, 2012)

+1 to Ringworld. Larry Niven is amazing. To that end, I always thought that "Footfall" by him and Jerry Pournelle would make an interest movie.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 26, 2012)

Granted, he hasn't finished it yet, but I'd love to see a film or TV adaptation of Ken Follet's Century Trilogy. (First book was Fall of Giants, 2nd book just came out and is called Winter of the World..)

Also, while I don't want to take anything away from the original adaptation, I'd really, _really_ like to see a newer, "epic scale" (read, 'epic budget' ) take on Musashi.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 26, 2012)

^ have you seen the TV adaptation of Pillars of the Earth? they did a GREAT job with it. I don't think his books would work as well as movies as they would big TV series.. they are just too epic in scope 

personally I'd really like see the first Dune get a proper movie adaptation. The David Lynch version is one of the worst movies I've ever seen.

also Lev Grossman's The Magicians would make for a good movie, and it'd be timely too. All the kids that grew up on Harry Potter and just going out into the world now and the movie could speak to them very well.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 26, 2012)

sakeido said:


> personally I'd really like see the first Dune get a proper movie adaptation. The David Lynch version is one of the worst movies I've ever seen.



What...







You don't like?



(Kidding)

In all seriousness though, have you seen the 2000 miniseries version of Dune? It's *much* better, and the 2003 Children of Dune miniseries (based on Dune Messiah and Children of Dune) is equally as good.


----------



## Sunyata (Sep 26, 2012)

Someone is going to eventually post something genius. 

Big name studio is going to stumble across this thread. 
"LOL nobody cares about metal dweebs, I'm stealing this." 

ss.orgbuddy will see his movie idea being acted out badly with Jason Statham playing the intelligent, clean shaven American quadriplegic accountant.

Movie will make millions. ss.orgbuddy will still be a poor fool.

Despair and depression will permeate all.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 26, 2012)

Xaios said:


> In all seriousness though, have you seen the 2000 miniseries version of Dune? It's *much* better, and the 2003 Children of Dune miniseries (based on Dune Messiah and Children of Dune) is equally as good.



no I have not actually.. I have a massive backlog of TV shows to watch so I'll put those on the list as well. still have two more season of Breaking Bad, all the Wire, and Mad Men to go first


----------



## synrgy (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah, the Pillars miniseries was what turned me on to Follett's stuff. 

+1 rec for the Dune miniseries. Blows the 1984 version out of orbit, lack of Patrick Stewart notwithstanding.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 26, 2012)

That Peel movie sounds absolutey terrifying...


----------



## Pooluke41 (Sep 26, 2012)

I want...

..

..

Every single Terry Pratchett book ever, turned into a full length film, for each book.


----------



## ilyti (Sep 26, 2012)

CannibalKiller said:


> Originals:
> Peel- My friend came up with this. Basically, a doctor kidnaps 10-15 people and peels all their skin off. Then he puts them in a tank squashed up together, so when their skin grows back they grow into each other.
> 
> Me Inside- An idea I've had floating around, a child who murdered is family is in an asylum being interviewed by a doctor. He then recounts his life, how he was abused by his father, etc. etc. leading up to when he killed his family. That's all I've got so far.


 
The first one is basically the Human Centipede, and the second one sounds a lot like Rob Zombie's Halloween remake.

I want more steampunk movies.

How about this one, Nicolai Tesla, private detective?

No?

Alright, Murdoch Mysteries then.

WITH TIME TRAVEL.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 27, 2012)

I had an idea for a film that would be a little controversial. Basically, in the near future these scientists find the spear that pierced Christ's side when he was on the cross. The church manage to get hold of the spear, and find blood on it. They use the blood to clone Jesus, and keep him top secret for years in a secure facility. They teach him everything about Christianity, and tell him that he is to save the world from sin in the hope that he can give the Church power again. The film would be about Jesus getting to grips with what is expected with him and the motives of the church. It would not be a stab at Christianty, but the use of religion to gain power higher up and the idea behind free choice of religion.


----------



## Varcolac (Sep 27, 2012)

Pooluke41 said:


> I want...
> 
> ..
> 
> ...



Next best thing: Pratchett has a company called Narrativia which now owns all the rights to all his works. Basically he's going all Marvel and keeping his rights in-house. They're doing TV series of Good Omens and the Ankh-Morpork City Watch. Winner. CSI Discworld.

https://twitter.com/rhipratchett/status/240076457597083648


----------



## Xaios (Sep 27, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> I had an idea for a film that would be a little controversial. Basically, in the near future these scientists find the spear that pierced Christ's side when he was on the cross. The church manage to get hold of the spear, and find blood on it. They use the blood to clone Jesus, and keep him top secret for years in a secure facility. They teach him everything about Christianity, and tell him that he is to save the world from sin in the hope that he can give the Church power again. The film would be about Jesus getting to grips with what is expected with him and the motives of the church. It would not be a stab at Christianty, but the use of religion to gain power higher up and the idea behind free choice of religion.



Star Trek already did something kinda like that.


----------



## CannibalKiller (Sep 27, 2012)

2112.
/thread


----------



## CannibalKiller (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh and also, The Downward Spiral and Ziltoid the Omniscient should both me made into films, similar to Pink Floyd-The Wall.


----------



## Mexi (Sep 28, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Star Trek already did something kinda like that.



the wind does not respect a fool


----------



## Xaios (Sep 28, 2012)

Mexi said:


> the wind does not respect a fool



Good to know I'm not the only one who can relentlesly quote Trek.


----------



## soliloquy (Sep 28, 2012)

i'm surprised no one cashed in on that 'millennium bug' scare that happened in 1999. imagine what would happen if computers went down. all of them. dark ages for us?


----------



## Xaios (Sep 28, 2012)

Roland Emmerich doesn't care unless every building in New York or Los Angeles gets destroyed.


----------



## gdbjr21 (Sep 28, 2012)

+1 for Dune love that book. It would have to be 2 maybe 3 movies to get in all the content of that book.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Sep 29, 2012)

Clive Barker's _The Great and Secret Show_ and _Imajica._


Also, Neil Gaiman's _American Gods._





And, of course, The FUCKING Dark Tower!


----------



## zappatton2 (Sep 29, 2012)

Sequels to the original runs of Friday the 13th, Nightmare on Elm Street, and Halloween, thereby invalidating the horrible remakes.


----------



## skeels (Sep 29, 2012)

Johnny Badhair and the Atomic Winnebago.

Johnny is an obnoxious alcoholic punk from the future who actually plays guitar in a band. Think Road Warrior meets Car Wars- very Steampunk- Who winds up in a desperate race for his life on a nuclear powered RV across the country, trying to escape his vengeful jealous girlfriend and her father who is a defense contractor for the United States Army.

I haven't worked out all the details yet.


----------



## MFB (Sep 29, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> Also, Neil Gaiman's _American Gods._
> And, of course, The FUCKING Dark Tower!



You give me so many reasons to love you


----------



## danger5oh (Sep 29, 2012)

It's been said a few times, but a proper adaptation to the Dark Tower is absolutely necessary. Epic series is epic.


----------

